# Bargain Basement Cars For Sale!



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha, someones head will roll.
It did a nice job removing the roof.


----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

I need 30% off my next new car purchase!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'll take the red convertable...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the title, somebody is going to have a major deduction from their paycheck for the rest of their lives! 

*AUTORACKS VS LOW CLEARANCE BRIDGE, BRAND NEW CARS TOTALED, $2,000,000 IN DAMAGE. *


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Somebody is having a _very bad _day!


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

i wonder if the two mil in damages is in the cars alone, or cars and autoracks ....
doesn't really matter now, lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'm sure the autoracks are not cheap, and they pretty well screwed those up. I couldn't tell what the cars were after they got through with them, but from the looks of things, they killed quite a few of them.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Are/were they stupid or something? Surely they must've known what would/should fit under the bridge.....?


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

If you look at the very end of the video, it shows the portion of the train that had already passed under the bridge before the problem car hit. There are covered auto racks that seem to have cleared before the car(s) in question fouled.

I'm thinking that the bridge in question might have had some kind of restriction on it due to low clearance, and that normally, covered auto racks of "a certain height" were permitted to pass under, perhaps at low speeds.

But, perhaps the car that hit was "overheight" somehow, even if only by a few inches. Sometimes the restrictions can be very tight, very "close".

Years ago (1980's) I had a local Conrail job (OP-20) that worked from Oak Point in the Bronx up to Brewster (NY) and back. We had a lumber company towards the north end (Mt. Kisco or "above") that got boxcars, but the cars were "close to clearance" (even though they were only 14'7" or so), as clearances on the middle-Harlem line were tight.

There's an overhead walkway in Scarsdale (if I recall correctly) that we had to stop for. The conductor would stand on the platform as the car inched by underneath the walkway. Sometimes the peak of the boxcar roof would scrape a little on the bottom of the underpass!


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

dispatcher fault?


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

this was posted on the youtube channel

"This is definitely the location in Memphis given by Jeffery Carlyle. Good work! There is no through track here, it leads into a refinery to the left. The move is a shove, the locos are somewhere off to the right of the bridge. The cut of autoracks must be unusually long as the crew has perhaps shoved back on this line before without any problems. Too bad for them this time."


anyone know for sure?


----------

